# For FSWP



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi all, 
From when I have to put FD to my saving account for proof of funds?
I am going to apply on Aug-2014 for FSWP.

-Dipen Patel


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

And till which date I have to maintain that balance to my account?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

As of January Canada will be moving to an Expression of Intent System for Skilled Worker Immigration.

As this system will start in Jan 2015, I suspect there may not be a new list this year or if there is it will be limited to unfilled quotas from last year.

The CIC will use the next 8 months to get the new system ready.


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

I have read the whole document, but I couldn't find any specific information about upcoming year from May-2014.
Therefore, is it confirmed that there will be no openings for upcoming year from may-2014


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

What should I do??


----------



## Dipen Patel (Aug 17, 2013)

JGK said:


> As of January Canada will be moving to an Expression of Intent System for Skilled Worker Immigration.
> 
> As this system will start in Jan 2015, I suspect there may not be a new list this year or if there is it will be limited to unfilled quotas from last year.
> 
> The CIC will use the next 8 months to get the new system ready.


As Canada immigration will shift to New EOI system, will cic make changes in its ECA procedure or it will be as it is?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Dipen Patel said:


> I have read the whole document, but I couldn't find any specific information about upcoming year from May-2014.
> Therefore, is it confirmed that there will be no openings for upcoming year from may-2014


No there was no announcement, but if you stop and think:


There's a completely new system gonig to come into operation as of January so I suspect that:

Any categories from 2013 that haven't reached their cap will be left open until Dec 2014.

No new "List" for 2014 will be announced, However, the CIC may announce a list of "In Demand" professions and invite applications for the EOI system beginning in Jan 2015.

I see no logical reason for inviting more applications into a system which will no longer exist after the end of the year. As the EOI system looks to be a lot more selective, if they open up FSW in may they will be deluged with applications as applicants attempt to avoid the new system.


----------

